# Russian Hole on the Rocky



## swampdonkey39 (Mar 31, 2011)

Fished for about 3 hours this morning on the Rocky, did fairly well, caught 9 total, 6 of them out of the Russian hole. Biggest was 12.1 pounds caught using a Panther Martin on my spinning outfit. The rest fly fishing nymphs. The fish are certainly in and the crowds light, so everybody should be able to enjoy some quality fishing!


----------



## Fishermon (Jan 31, 2009)

With flows over 5000 and the river the color of chocolate milk I bet the crowds were light. Congrats on the unbelievable day!


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

WOW congrats, I wouldn't even think of fishing the rivers after that day long downpour.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Nymphs? Flow close to 6000??

Sure you didn't mean yesterday?


----------



## Golden1 (Jun 27, 2009)

Looks to me like we are still celebrating April " FOOLS " day......


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Golden1 said:


> Looks to me like we are still celebrating April " FOOLS " day......


+1 for sure


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

swampdonkey39 said:


> Fished for about 3 hours this morning on the Rocky, did fairly well, caught 9 total, 6 of them out of the Russian hole. Biggest was 12.1 pounds caught using a Panther Martin on my spinning outfit. The rest fly fishing nymphs. The fish are certainly in and the crowds light, so everybody should be able to enjoy some quality fishing!


You sure you weren't fishing at the plant... Wasn't that you fishing next to all those old dps ...hence the russian hole!!! LOL sorry I had to!!!!


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

What is the Russian hole, don't know the Rocky all that well?


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

swampdonkey39 said:


> Fished for about 3 hours this morning on the Rocky, did fairly well, caught 9 total, 6 of them out of the Russian hole. Biggest was 12.1 pounds caught using a Panther Martin on my spinning outfit. The rest fly fishing nymphs. The fish are certainly in and the crowds light, so everybody should be able to enjoy some quality fishing!


Do you offer guided trips?


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I have subscription cards to the magazine "High Times"...


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

"The Russian Hole"

You talkin' about the idiots that have a ladder on the dam wall to get to the trapped steelies in the middle pool? Fishing a 2' trench snagging fish? That's the only russian hole I know, other than the one down from the rockliff ford where they snag suckers.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> I have subscription cards to the magazine "High Times".



+ 4.20 !!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

swampdonkey = patricio or someone else who obviously has a chip on their shoulder about the lesser...how do i put this..."appreciated" types of fishing. 


lol.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

swampdonkey39 said:


> Fished for about 3 hours this morning on the Rocky, did fairly well, caught 9 total, 6 of them out of the Russian hole. Biggest was 12.1 pounds caught using a Panther Martin on my spinning outfit. The rest fly fishing nymphs. The fish are certainly in and the crowds light, so everybody should be able to enjoy some quality fishing!


Never realized suckers got to be 12 pounds and they would hit spinners. Thanks for the info


----------



## Golden1 (Jun 27, 2009)

Never gave it a thought ,,but fish identification classes may be the answer here.. or as Ben mentioned a subscription to " High Times ".... ( think that the first one is right considering statements made so far sounds like he is well versed in the uses of drugs! ) Oh well as we all might as well say... to each his own....


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

this is going to be locked in 3......................2.........................1.............lol


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Say goodnight guys.

Just a freindly reminder to some post's....

You agree, by registering with the Ohio Game Fishing forums, and (or) through your use of the Ohio Game Fishing forums, that you will not use this message board to post any material which is knowingly false and/or defamatory, inaccurate, abusive, vulgar, hateful, harassing, obscene, profane, sexually oriented, race discrimination, threatening, invasive of a person's privacy, or otherwise in violation of any law. 



Read more: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/faq.php#ixzz1InZh4iMx


----------

